# Diabetic Dog -looking for homemade dog food recipe



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I've been feeding my diabetic 8 year old female the Purina DCO food I buy at the vets. My husband bought it today and about passed out at the cost...20 lb. bag is $50.00 with tax. 

Initially when she was diagnosed I tried a variety of different foods including raw but she just never did well on what I tried. She takes 30 units of insulin a day and has the DCO meals twice a day and seems to have leveled off so I hadn't pursued any other diet.

But now that DH paid for it he wants to search for a better choice.

Anyone who can direct me to better meals for my diabetic 8 year old bitch ( she is almost completely blind from cataracts from the diabetes) who weighs around 80 pounds please let me know. Thanks

By the way she runs and swims miles a day and new people who come can not believe she is blind when I tell them so. 

She is STILL THE Alpha bitch in my pack of 8 despite her health.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

In addition to saving money I'm sure her health will benefit from a homemade diet. 

I found this page for you. If you scroll down there are a lot of simple recipes:

http://www.petdiabetes.com/recipes.html


----------

